# How do you use a heat belt?



## Bribie G (20/6/13)

Having moved from Queensland to Australia, this is my first winter here and I have acquired a heat belt - kindly donated by lucas during his re-org. As a heat belt virgin I'm wondering how to use it. Clearly it makes part of the beer warmer and this slowly convects through the brew.

So using it with a Fridgmate in my case, you put the fermenter into an insulated area such as a turned off fridge, then attach the belt to the fermenter.

Then you plug the heat belt plug into the FM female, then plug the FM male into the mains, having changed the setting to "heat".

Select temp and away you go.

*So where would you put the FM sensor?* I'd guess there are some spots that would give you a false reading because they are too close to the belt, and others that would give a too low reading and cause the belt to work harder and heat the beer more than required. Would it be an idea to wrap the fermenter in some light lagging such bubble wrap, then attach heat belt, so that the belt isn't firing directly into the beer through the thin fermenter wall thus producing hot spots? I'd guess over the course of a few days the heat would become evenly distributed inside the insulated box or fridge and beer so that the FM probe could just sit attached to maybe the top of the fermenter?

Not able to do a thermowell.


----------



## fletcher (20/6/13)

i was advised it was better to put the heat belt in my fridge and hang it. mine kinda hangs towards the back, and doesn't touch the side of the fridge or fermenter.

don't know if that helps mate, but mine has worked fine just taped inside the fridge, hanging loosely.

EDIT: just re-read. i have my STC sensor attached under a thick sponge right up on the side of the fermenter. it keeps the ambient temperature reading out so that when i open the door, it doesn't sky rocket up. seems to work ok. i just tape the sponge to the side of the fermenter.


----------



## jaymzica (20/6/13)

I just have mine on the bottom of the fridge.


----------



## breakbeer (20/6/13)

I think you're a glad wrapper, so this probably wont help. I put an extra hole/grommet in my lid & the sensor sits directlyl in my wort.

Heat belt around the fv about a third of the way up. I've head on here that some people just have the belt sitting loosely in the fridge


----------



## wbosher (20/6/13)

I just sit the belt somewhere in the fridge, not actually around the fermenter, in fact not even touching it. In an insulated area like a fridge, it just warms the air, not the fermenter.

Attached the temperature probe to the side of the fermenter, insulated by an old coolie.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/13)

Well that's an eye opener, I took it that "belt" meant just that and wrap it round the fermenter. Makes total sense just to drape it around the back or sides of the fridge to heat the ambient inside, after all that's what the fridge does on cool.

Thanks guys.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/6/13)

i'd be concerned about a fire/electrical risk in doing that. I once put my heat belt around my esky mash tun in a experiment to hold mash temp steady, it melted straight through the plastic. was a 30 watt job. imo, caution with this option, I would prefer the heatsink method myself(wrapping it around something.)


----------



## Cocko (20/6/13)

I would say, if you are measuring the wort directly, thermowel or what ever, use it as a FV belt - as intended and mentioned by Breakbeer.

If you are controlling air temp, and your temp sensor is just dangling in the fridge, which is my case, hang it in the fridge but as DB above mentions, do it with caution, so preferably not touching anything, in particular itself. If this does worry you for safety, I guess you could use it as a belt and just work out, by trial and error - ambient temp vs actual wort temp and adjust your controller accordingly, eg; You may need to set it to 12 or 14.... 

2c


----------



## jyo (20/6/13)

I tried dangling/draping my heat belt in my fridge last winter, instead of the usual wrap around as they are intended for and this happened:







This is the plastic internal wall of my fridge, with insulation showing. The bloody thing burnt straight into it.

I now just use a two litre juice bottle which I add hot water to if the temp drops a little over night and sit that next to the fermenter. Works a treat, I stress less, and save a call to the fire brigade!


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/6/13)

Heat belts and heat pads need a heat sink to draw off the heat ie your fermenter or they can get too hot, the heat belts are really prone to over heating and melting as pointed out above, the heat pads are a lot more forgiving if you are using them in a fridge due to the larger surface area of the plastic that the wiring runs through.
And don't be tempted to wrap a towel or blanket around the fermenter with a heat belt on, ambient air temp was 6c and the brew was at 36c after running the belt overnight.
Won't do that again h34r: .


----------



## daveHQ (20/6/13)

It was -2 in Ballarat (Vic) this morning, I checked my choc porter at 6am, it's in a little chest freezer I'm my shed, it was happily sitting at 20deg

I have a stc-1000 controlling the temp, the heat source is a 14W reptile heat pad $15 from eBay free post!! It's just sitting in the corner of the freezer 

The point I'm trying to make is, it takes VERY LITTLE heat to maintain temp, freezers/fridges are very well insulated, so dangling a heat source in the corner seems to work well

Any free freezer space is filled with the bottles from the last batch bottled

As for the temp probe, I duct tape mine to the side of the fermenter, then tape a old stubbie holder cut in half over the top of it


----------



## treefiddy (20/6/13)

I have a reptile heat string thing a few metres long rated about 30 watts which doesn't melt through stuff if you leave it on (can drape it in the fridge).

I also have a standard heat belt which I tried hanging in a cupboard and letting it warm the space rather than the FV. After about half an hour the thing was bastard hot and smelt like it was melting itself.


----------



## Kronic (20/6/13)

IMO the only way to go is a heat pad. They are 60 bucks but safe and flat. I just used Velcro to stick mine to the back of the fridge. Another thing I learnt from this site was that a PC fan helps circulate the air since I have reset up my fv fridge I havnt had a problem. I have also had problems with heat belts, I through mine in the bin


----------



## tcc (20/6/13)

I was just thinking about this, not that Brisbane is ever cold but a consistent temp is nice and atm its getting below the 18-20 I like for my ales during the night. I guess even something like a lightbulb would create enough heat given the great insulation you get in a fridge? There must be a recognized way of doing this?


----------



## verysupple (20/6/13)

I think it probably depends on the wattage of you heat belt. Having said that, I have a pretty weak one (25 W reptile encolsure cord) and ATM I have it wrapped around my FV in the fridge. I have my temp probe about 2/3 of the way toward the centre and it reads an increase of about 0.1 C / 10 min. I think this might be a bit too much heat causing a steep temp gradient and might change to a hnging setup as descibed previously.


----------



## bcp (20/6/13)

Kronic said:


> IMO the only way to go is a heat pad. They are 60 bucks but safe and flat. I just used Velcro to stick mine to the back of the fridge. Another thing I learnt from this site was that a PC fan helps circulate the air since I have reset up my fv fridge I havnt had a problem. I have also had problems with heat belts, I through mine in the bin


Not a fan of heat pads because I don't like heating the yeast at the bottom (obviously not a problem the way you use it though). I put the belt down low, the sensor up high. I put a loop of the sensor wire through the rubber ring I use for the glad wrap to protect the sensor from being pulled off if I move it.

Before that I had the sensor fall off and found the wort very hot! Fortunately it had mostly fermented out, so the resulting beer was still quite a good batch.


----------



## Cocko (20/6/13)

In my other heat box I run a little 1200w heater - 3 years in and never had an issue. It runs for about 10 seconds, every couple of hours in the coldest of days!






It really depends where your controller probe is - In wort, belt it. In fridge, heat fridge.


----------



## capsicum (20/6/13)

Something else to throw in the mix - mine is on a cheap mechanical timer. Fifteen minutes every hour so the fridge isn't constantly battling


----------



## Aydos (20/6/13)

I wrap my heat belt around the top third and attach my probe to the bottom third. I don't have any dramas with the belt interfering with the probe pickup. Works a treat and only warms the wort/beer, not the yeast. 

I agree with making sure its around the fermenter though as I wrapped it around my yeast starter and it was over lapped and it nearly caught fire. Definitely not a good idea just hanging it in the back of the fridge. They get pretty hot.


----------



## manticle (20/6/13)

I usually let my heat belt sit on the upper grill style shelf so it is not in contact with anything bar some painted metal.. The sensor is usually taped to the top of my FV and insulated by a small piece of zote foam. When cold conditioning, I just let it dangle. It's been playing funny buggers though so I'm going to be replacing it.

I regularly measure my wort temperature by sticking a thermometer in the hydrometer tube when I take a sample. When actively fermenting, I find most of my brews are about 2.5 degrees above the reading so I set 2.5 below (actually often pitch 3-4 deg below and slowly ramp throughout fermentation).


----------



## Aydos (20/6/13)

I also might add that my temp controller also controls both my heat belt and the fridge, I have no drama with it continually switching, it seems to run the heat cycle for a decent amount of time while it brings the temp up. This suggests to me that the belt doesn't interfere with the probes temp pickup as much as you would think.


----------



## verysupple (20/6/13)

aydos said:


> Definitely not a good idea just hanging it in the back of the fridge. They get pretty hot.


Wow, yours must be beefy compared to mine. Mine only feels warm to the touch (as in holding it in my hand) even after an hour or so turned on.


----------



## fletcher (20/6/13)

verysupple said:


> Wow, yours must be beefy compared to mine. Mine only feels warm to the touch (as in holding it in my hand) even after an hour or so turned on.


same as mine. it just dangles at the back of my fridge (about 5 cm from the back) and it's never even come close to burning a hole in anything. i won't let it touch a thing. it's a heat source. never had a problem.


----------



## wbosher (21/6/13)

verysupple said:


> Wow, yours must be beefy compared to mine. Mine only feels warm to the touch (as in holding it in my hand) even after an hour or so turned on.


Same here, I can hold mine too. Doesn't get too hot at all.


----------



## Yob (21/6/13)

bcp said:


> Not a fan of heat pads because I don't like heating the yeast at the bottom (obviously not a problem the way you use it though). I put the belt down low, the sensor up high. I put a loop of the sensor wire through the rubber ring I use for the glad wrap to protect the sensor from being pulled off if I move it. Before that I had the sensor fall off and found the wort very hot! Fortunately it had mostly fermented out, so the resulting beer was still quite a good batch.


You dont sit the fermenter on the heat pad, mine sit in the fridge door bottom shelf, probe secured with an ocky strap and foam pad mid fermenter.


----------



## pk.sax (21/6/13)

I used a heat belt as intended and now I have sarcasm syndrome. YMMV.


----------



## spryzie (21/6/13)

Through experimentation, I can keep a half batch (10 to 16 litres) at 20 degrees by keeping my fermenter in a cool place (10-15 degrees) with the heating belt placed on the water line but tilted so that only half of the belt touches the wort and the other half touches the airspace above the wort.

This is after the initial 24 hours, which I keep the belt two inches above the waterline as I find that's enough with all the heat generated by the heat activity.

I would expect a full batch would be even better and hold 18 degrees with this configuration.


----------



## mosto (21/6/13)

My fridge sits two 20L jerry's very snuggly side by side. I use a heat pad that sits on the a combo of the compressor hump and the vege cripser tirned upside down. I then have the three wire shelves from the fridge sitting about 15-20cm above the pad so it's not in direct contact with the fermenters. The temp probe from my STC sits jammed down between the two jerry's. At first, I was worried about the shelving holding 40+ kilos, but I find with all three shelves on top of one another, it seems to hold. I can also fit some 2 or 3 litre juice bottles of fermeting cider in the door. Obviously both batches have to have yeast with similar temp tolerance, ie two ales, two lagers etc.

So for a fridge I gave work $20 for because the cooling plate kept icing up, I can ferment nearly 50L of alcohol...happy days :beerbang:


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

Bugger heat belts and they're hit'n'miss bullshit.
I've had far better (controllable, accurate) results with a fish tank heater, some water and a plastic tub from bunnings.


----------



## sp0rk (21/6/13)

mmmm, liquid Beef


----------



## Blackened (21/6/13)

I've had heat belts melt and burn too. I have successfully used one though for quite a while by putting it in a tin (baby formula size) along with a bag of river stones to smooth out the heat cycle. Plugged into a thermostat and used as ambient heat in my brew fridge.


----------



## TidalPete (21/6/13)

Another one for the heat pads.
This has been my setup for years no problems & is hooked up to a TempMate permanently.


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

sp0rk said:


> mmmm, liquid Beef


Beef Saison, from memory.
I roasted the sucker all the way up to 28 deg. That 3724 really likes a fire under its bum.


----------



## piraterum (21/6/13)

+1 Hang it in the fridge

The instructions say to wrap it around the fermenter but if you do that it will warm the beer up to at least 25 deg.

I have a fridgemate controller and put the the probe into a longneck of water next to the fermenter. Have the belt hanging in fridge and leave it running. When the fermenter gets to the ideal temp range I adjust the temp dial on the fridgemate so the fridge turns on if the temp goes about this range.

As others have said when hanging the belt make sure it's hanging freely without touching anything as it can melt stuff!


----------



## Bridges (21/6/13)

You have to be careful here. A heater will be advertised as "X" watts, but that is *only* true if you connect it to the voltage source it is supposed to be connected to. If you plug it into a higher or lower voltage source than intended, it will produce a different number of watts. Victoria is 230V + or - 10% which means coming out of your wall could be (10% of 230 = 23 volts) or 207 volts to 253 volts which could explain (I have never used a heat belt) why some people are saying they don't even get hot to touch and others are saying they smell like they're about to burn the house down. They could be rated at different wattages and being connected to different voltages.
Hopefully I didn't just add to the confusion...


----------



## Ross (21/6/13)

Do NOT hang heat belts in your fridge, it's a fire waiting to happen, regardless of some of the comments here.
They are designed (as several people have pointed out) to be wrapped around your fermenter.

There are many better sources of heat if you want to create "ambient" heat.

+++

Heat pads work great, again used as intended with the fermenter on top of them. It does not over heat the yeast cake as some seem to think.
Heat pads can be used as an ambient heater, but again there are more effective options.

cheers Ross


----------



## CosmicBertie (21/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Having moved from Queensland to Australia


I'd be more concerned about this!


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/13)

Seeing as I got the belt for free I'll use it as intended - I rather like the idea of wrapping above the wort line - I reckon that will give ambient without directly affecting any areas of the wort. Then I'll stick the probe onto the side of the fermenter with blu tack and a bubble wrap patch over the top, see how I get on.

Bertie, like I said


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Seeing as I got the belt for free I'll use it as intended - I rather like the idea of wrapping above the wort line - I reckon that will give ambient without directly affecting any areas of the wort. Then I'll stick the probe onto the side of the fermenter with blu tack and a bubble wrap patch over the top, see how I get on.
> 
> Bertie, like I said


I reckon the belt will get so hot it will likely cut the top off your fermenter.


----------



## CosmicBertie (21/6/13)

Put the belt below the probe with the probe near the top of the wort. Then at least, theoretically, with the warm wort rising, you'll be measuring the wort before it overheats?

Theoretically speaking. My, that Stone and Wood Stone Ale is good.


----------



## Judanero (21/6/13)

I have just hung my heat belts in the fridges over the last two winters.. have one in two fridges at the moment actually.

In saying that, I'd never thought about a fire risk as they only seem to turn on for a couple of minutes at a time and the insulation seems to hold the temps pretty steady... but Ross's comments now have me peaking a bit.. would it be right to wrap the belt around a ceramic vase or something and sit that in the fridge?
I still don't like the idea of going directly around the fermenter.
Dave70-So with that setup you don't even need to keep it in a fridge or cupboard? That would free up two fridges if that's the case B)

Bertie-Agreed, had a stone on tap last Sunday for first time.. very nice.


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/6/13)

I use the heat pad to the side, have done so for about 2 years and have had no issues. Of all the post I like the little 1200w heater or aquarium style controlled "bath Tub"


----------



## chrisso81 (21/6/13)

For those looking to go the low profile heater option: 2000W Arlec low profile heater $14.90 at the big green shed. Easily retrofitted with a cable like this so you can get it through your door seal.


----------



## Cocko (21/6/13)

chrisso81 said:


> For those looking to go the low profile heater option: 2000W Arlec low profile heater $14.90 at the big green shed. Easily retrofitted with a cable like this so you can get it through your door seal.


Exact beast I use... Awesome.

But it seems the OP has other intentions.....


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

I thought this thread was just a poll now?

"How do you heat your fermenting space?"


----------



## Cocko (21/6/13)

bum said:


> I thought this thread was just a poll now?
> 
> "How do you heat your fermenting space?"


Same same.

I imagine the OP has more than enough answers and opinions to finalise his decisions.

BUT [Shouldn't start a sentence with but] BUT it seems we are all here posting in to the abyss....

Can't wait until someone next goes to the doctor.. and we get to hear about a finger in their hole! Love that stuff :blink:

He rammed a needle down my japsy!

Fark


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/13)

Thanks for all the replies and hints and suggestions.

what about a ribbed rubber hot water bottle?


----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

Depends what you're into.


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

RFHP. Eeewwww.


----------



## Cocko (22/6/13)

TWSS.


----------



## bum (22/6/13)

"She" being Garth Algar?


----------



## bcp (22/6/13)

Just an opinion. Air is a poor conductor of heat. 

So putting the heat belt against the wort means its own temperature is kept in check by the wort. You don't need the belt to get hot, mine never does because it transfers most of the heat to the wort. You don't need to heat up all the air in the fridge with additional electricity that costs - and the likelihood that the transfer of heat from the air in the fridge to the wort will be less efficient than from the belt to the wort. 
The belt - or the heat pad - brings the wort to the correct temperature quickly - the sensor switches it off. The wort against the heat belt will not get too warm because it will circulate.


----------



## pk.sax (22/6/13)

Well said.

When you think commercial breweries and their bling, people seem to drool on jacketed fermenters. How the hell is a heat belt not the cheapest ghetto approximation to that. Get your head out of that sand Bribie. It ain't Queensland


----------



## hotmelt (22/6/13)

Couldn't you just put the sensor/probe between the heat belt and the fermentor?


----------



## punkin (22/6/13)

hotmelt said:


> Couldn't you just put the sensor/probe between the heat belt and the fermentor?



:lol: :lol:


----------



## BadSeed (19/7/13)

Right, I have put a belt in my fridge today as my IPA (1332) had dropped to a dangerous 15 degrees and was causing me some angst.
This is what I have done:

I wedged a piece of wood across the top of the fridge and I have the belt hanging in air to warm up the ambient temperature inside
The sensor is taped on the side of the fermenter and insulated with a butchered stubby holder which I never liked.
The fridgemate is set to 18 degrees.
After a couple of hours It has raised the temp of the wort to 17. So I am happy with that.

But after seeing the post from Ross I am now having second thoughts about the arrangement.
I think I will go and have a look in a couple of hours and wrap the belt around the fermenter. I was concerned about causing a hotspot in the liquid but now I am worried about burning down my garage. My fishing gear is in there.

I am hoping that once the wort has warmed and is at the correct temp the heater won't be coming on too much. I have the temp differential set to 1 so it shouldn't drop much anyway.


----------



## TidalPete (19/7/13)

I do the same with the probe but lean a heat pad against the fridge wall. Perhaps you need more a more denser insulation to cover the probe?
What about 2 x layers of what you've got?
Thick foam rubber from Clark Rubber (Hey! it rhymes) works here glued to a bit of scrap ply or whatever to spread the pressure more evenly.


----------



## sgtpinky (20/7/13)

I have mine connected to the 'heat' side of an STC-1000. Seems to work fine. I check on it fairly regularly out of paranoia, but the actual belt hardly ever seems to be turned on and it stays at 20'C no probs. Temp sensor is taped onto fermenter under the beer cozy. That's definitely necessary IMO. Ambient temperature of this room (laundry) is anywhere from 7-15'C lately so you want some sort of insulation to make sure the thermo sensor is as close to the wort temp as possible rather than the ambient temp.


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/14)

I didn't get to use the heat belt last year as we didn't have a winter. However with ambient in the garage now around 13 I've cracked it out for the current season. Fermenting fridges are full of lagers currently and I'll be using my Bunnings fermenters for some quick ales while the SS Brewbucket is doing its thing.

Now when I was at hupThomas' place for a brew up he, incredibly, just upended the Crown Urn box over the urn for the mash and lost only about a degree. No doonahs or anything, just the air jacket provided by the box.

Sooo..... empty Brewbucket box is ideal size for Bunnings fermenters, here's the idea:

With the HB firmly wrapped against the Fermenter and running on Fridgemate, can anyone see any fire risks?


----------



## Westo (19/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> Having moved from Queensland to Australia, this is my first winter here


how long does it take to get to Australia from Queensland? lol

i just throw my heat belt in the fridge on the floor, its hooked up to a temp controller and does the job fine


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/14)

It's instantaneous as you cross the border but it takes 15 years by the calendar, an hour on the clock and the landscape changes. 







On topic, I was just concerned about maybe scorching the cardboard, but with the belt below the wort level and controlled with the fridgemate, just thought I'd check.


----------



## superstock (19/7/14)

The answer is.
Come back to God's country, where heat belts are rarely needed.


----------



## indica86 (19/7/14)

Sorry for your loss Bribie.


----------



## i-a-n (20/7/14)

Well we're in Qld and can even see British... The island that is, and this lovely winter I've got several heat belts on the go, one for each fermenter and one on the poor old brass monkey.


----------



## i-a-n (20/7/14)

When I say British I do of course mean Bribie.... Don't you just love predictive text.....


----------



## pedleyr (20/7/14)

I used to do exactly what you're proposing Bribie, no issues. You're not going to have enough heat to scorch the box.


----------



## Feldon (25/6/15)

For those who wrap their heat belts around the fermentor, do you put the ribbed side against it or the flat side, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## eMPTy (25/6/15)

Feldon said:


> For those who wrap their heat belts around the fermentor, do you put the ribbed side against it or the flat side, or doesn't it matter?


Flat side. Holds tighter around the fermenter without sliding around.


----------



## MetalDan (26/6/15)

On a slight side now, I let my beers bottle ferment in a spare room however in winter it gets bloody cold and it can take up to a month to carb.

Currently I have a few bottles in my ferment fridge with a heatbelt at 18 degrees, as there's no FV I have stuck 2x3L apple juice bottles side by side and wrapped the heat belt around them. The belt is too large so I wrap it around the bottles twice and the cord overlaps, might this be a fire issue?


----------



## eMPTy (26/6/15)

MetalDan said:


> The belt is too large so I wrap it around the bottles twice and the cord overlaps, might this be a fire issue?


No expert, but i imagine it potentially could be. As i understand it, the fermentation vessel being heated is supposed to work as a heat sink. The belt should be in contact with the vessel below the liquid line so that heat can disperse properly. A hot belt operating for any extended period without the heat sink would then potentially be dangerous, especially if overlapping.


----------



## MetalDan (26/6/15)

Sorry should have said, both the 3L bottles are filled with water to act as a heat sink and also help regulate the temp, so its just the fact the belt overlaps I'm thinking may be an issue


----------



## eMPTy (26/6/15)

Agreed then, the overlap would be less than ideal. As to how much of a risk it poses, that is probably a question for a sparky or manufacturer.


----------



## Jordie_tackles (2/8/17)

Having just bottled my first batch I have wrapped my heat belt around a empty slab carton filled with my brew bottles. This is also insulated with towels, with my temp controller keeping it around 20. Is this necessary or just dangerous? Temp I imagine will drop down below 10 degrees over night and read I am meant to keep my bottles at closer to 20 for 2 weeks?


----------



## shavey147 (2/8/17)

Jordie_tackles said:


> Having just bottled my first batch I have wrapped my heat belt around a empty slab carton filled with my brew bottles. This is also insulated with towels, with my temp controller keeping it around 20. Is this necessary or just dangerous? Temp I imagine will drop down below 10 degrees over night and read I am meant to keep my bottles at closer to 20 for 2 weeks?



While it might not cause a fire, assuming that these belts don't generate enough heat to start cardboard or towels smouldering, the belt itself may not last very long as there's no liquid to dissipate the heat being generated. Not long after I first started brewing I forgot to unplug the heat belt and only realised a couple of weeks later - end result was that the plastic coating around the wiring dried out and disintegrated. Didn't trip the safety switch, YMMV


----------



## Lionman (3/8/17)

I wouldnt bother with a heat belt around bottles, just keep them somewhere in the house, if its a bit cold they will just take a bit longer to carb up.

I just wrap my heat belt around a keg to ferment, controlled by STC1000


----------

